# Freeride/All-Mountain bindings for large feet



## thomasg (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

I'm currently using 2008 K2 Auto's on my stiff 2009 Capita Black Death Inc. (now known as BSOD) and still loving the system; not so much the ankle strap.
I'd love to keep riding them, but spare parts are getting increasingly difficult to source in Europe and due to wear in the ratcheting mechanism, I don't really trust them anymore.

I'm a heavy guy with a size 13 shoe.

I go boarding when I can, not when the snow is good, so while I'd rather freeride all day long, in reality I have to put up with lots of icy pists (which I love when they're still even) and way too many soft pack mounds.
I like by bindings to be direct and firm. The K2 Auto's do this well enough, but I have to strap in really hard to keep my heels down - which probably is the reason why the straps are quite worn.
I've used 2007 entry level Flow bindings before, loved the entry, hated the performance.

So I'm looking to replace the Auto's but having a hard time figuring out what'll work.
The Flux XF look interesting to me, but I don't know if it'll be too harsh on bad terrain and if the footbed might be too short.
The Flow NX2 also seems to have improved a lot since my Flow days, I can appreciate the entry, but am not sure if they'll fit the bill.

What do you guys think? Any better alternatives?

Budget is secondary, I like to pay for quality, but not for hype or pointless gimmicks.


----------



## Bigj866 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm a big guy with size 12s, using burton cartels. They are pretty solid. I can feel a bit of flex in them but nothing crazy. I have never tried K2 autos for comparision tho.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats big? Im 6' 290 lbs and use flow nx2-gt with the hybrid straps. I use a 11.5 boot. 

You should go to the boot fit thread to make sure your actually in a properly sized boot. 

They are very responsive and easy to use. There is a learning curve though and getting them fit well takes a little trial and error. Once you have it, they are great.

I also use flow talon, great boots(for me)... make sure whatever boot you use is stiff and fits the flow bindings properly.


----------



## Bigj866 (Jan 18, 2017)

Argo said:


> Whats big? Im 6' 290 lbs and use flow nx2-gt with the hybrid straps. I use a 11.5 boot.
> 
> 6'1 355lbs I'm big...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Burly stiff and direct? Rome Targa.


----------



## MaxCravesPow (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been on Union Falcors for about 6 days now and am totally loving them! Extremely stiff and responsive edge to edge but the sides of the high backs still have plenty of flex. Lots of under binding cushioning which definitely helps for rough terrain and landings. I'll be riding them for years to come.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

MaxCravesPow said:


> I've been on Union Falcors for about 6 days now and am totally loving them! Extremely stiff and responsive edge to edge but the sides of the high backs still have plenty of flex. Lots of under binding cushioning which definitely helps for rough terrain and landings. I'll be riding them for years to come.


Thank YOU!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MaxCravesPow said:


> I've been on Union Falcors for about 6 days now and am totally loving them! Extremely stiff and responsive edge to edge but the sides of the high backs still have plenty of flex. Lots of under binding cushioning which definitely helps for rough terrain and landings. I'll be riding them for years to come.


Falcor is a sick binding. But under this guy the Force is really all I'd recommend from Union.


----------



## thomasg (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the pointers so far!
The Rome Targa wasn't on my radar yet, but it's looking pretty nice, too.
Just wondering with the price tag (same with the Union Falcor), if the NX2 with its mechanics isn't better value if the performance is comparable.
Usually I'd go for the option with less moving parts that can break, but my Auto taught me, that the ratchet mechanism can suffer quite a bit.


----------

